# Dash Motorsports



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone know how I can get in touch with Dash Motorsports? I'd like to order a couple of his cars, but e-mail on e-bay is not accepting my request to ask him a question and I'm in Canada and it won't let me order....


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Perhaps you could order from a dealer who carries Dash products, such as http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/slot_cars.htm


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I could, but If I can, I'd like to cut out the middle man and make sure the person making the product gets the full profit.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

That's all fine and well, but if everyone did that we'd be hurting Dash more than helping...the dealers get the product to the masses.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Since lenny appears in the list of those viewing this thread, it appears that you've made contact.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a winter address in Mesa Arizona. I pay by paypal. Hopefully I can order either by e-bay or directly.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

it really doesnt matter because most of the time unless the dealer buys bodies in bulk you are paying the same amount the dealer paid . just dont buy any dash cheeta bodies they site a half a mile off the chassis .


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

well considering he said he was quitting what difference does it make if I buy from him or a distributor????


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

What cars are you looking for.I sell the Dash cars.Tom


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Don't know about this....*



dhamby123 said:


> just dont buy any dash cheeta bodies they site a half a mile off the chassis .


... Bone stock maybe... but so did the original. One might be inclined to leave a genny alone and not customize it... BUT... there have been MANY who have found ways around that. The Dash Cheetah is prime custom fodder and a damn nice looker with a little work. Just ask Video Jimmy. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=176428&highlight=cheetah


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dash sells on ebay using ID of 3393jb and currently has quite a selection available.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Gary. My problem lies with the fact that I cannot contact him and I live most of the time outside of the U.S., however I have a U.S. shipping address. I'd like to bid on some cars, but I can't unless the seller authorizes it. Hence my dilema


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

If I were you,I would just try to deal with Tomhocars...an excellent source for bodies and a great guy to deal with. He hooked me up with all my 442s 


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=312003


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

triple20 said:


> If I were you,I would just try to deal with Tomhocars...an excellent source for bodies and a great guy to deal with. He hooked me up with all my 442s
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=312003



Absolutly. I agree. Tom has a ton of Dan's Dash bodies. And he is extremely reasonable.


----------

